# Clb Valeting & Detailing Ltd



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Hello all 

Just a quick introduction. Our names are Carmen & Jason and we own
Clb Valeting & Detailing Ltd we are a husband and wife business bassed on the Wrexham Ind Est North Wales. We have been an established business for over 15 years now. This is the first time we have advertised our business so my write ups may need help at times.
We are looking forward to becoming part of the Detailing World Community.

:wave::wave::thumb::thumb:


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome along, always nice to see a new business on here!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hello from sunny south wales


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Welcome along Carmen


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome Guys!!

Mark:wave:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Great to see a new Welsh Supporter. I'm sure you'll find Detailing World a fantastic resource/outlet for your business.

Best wishes
Matt


----------



## philyoung531 (Jul 16, 2007)

Clb Ltd said:


> Hello all
> 
> Just a quick introduction. Our names are Carmen & Jason and we own
> Clb Valeting & Detailing Ltd we are a husband and wife business bassed on the Wrexham Ind Est North Wales. We have been an established business for over 15 years now. This is the first time we have advertised our business so my write ups may need help at times.
> ...


:wave:You passed me in the Van yesterday welcome to DW


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Welcome along fellow North Wales...er


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to DW. :wave::wave:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome! If I shout loud enough you might just be able to hear me!

James


----------

